# Wi-Fi - unstable connection



## Peter2121 (Saturday at 9:28 PM)

I've installed FreeBSD 13.1 on Lenovo ThinkPad T530 laptop. It has _Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] _Wi-Fi card installed.
The problem is that the network connection is really unstable - some packets are lost, there are many TCP retransmissions. The Wi-Fi cover is good (other devices have no problems). The same card works correctly under Windows 7 (on double boot).
I suppose that the card needs an adjustment of some parameters, but I cannot find any information about iwn driver parameters and how to set them. Under Windows I see many parameters available under the 'Advanced' tab of the card's driver.
How can I manage the iwn driver under FreeBSD?


----------

